# Hello all, I'm a Music Composer for Games & Films



## Deadstar Audio (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey everyone, hope you all are doing well.

I'm Raunak Barde from India 🇮🇳. I'm a music composer and sound designer.

I've been composing music since past 5 Years. I have the experience of composing music and designing sounds for some indie games.

I've done my Bachelor's Degree in Audio Engineering. And I'm looking forward for opportunities to work with game developers and film makers as a music composer and sound designer.

You all can check out my portfolio at my web site www.deadstaraudio.com

Here's my recent composition :


----------



## sayan (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi Raunak, welcome. I too am new here and this seems like a good place to speak everything music.

Good job on the track btw


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 19, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Lea1229 (Mar 25, 2020)

I like it!!


----------

